# The Storm



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Katrina will affect all of us in the pocket. They are saying prices will rise by the weekend. I just filled up to at least top off now and save a few bucks. The station attendant told me his prices will rise by 6 cents this afternoon. Reality stinks

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I was told the same thing this morning. Which makes no sense since the price shouldn't be affected by a storm. But I guess supply and demand rules and we lose. I paid $2.56 this morning.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Flying J's highest prices for diesel are $3.03 in Lodi, CA and $3.01 in Ripon, CA. All other Flying J's are still under $3 except in Canada where Ontario is $3.39 per gallon (converted to USD and gallons).

I can understand where Katrina could cause the price at the pump to go up since it will disrupt production. What I don't understand is why the price/barrel went up. It doesn't make sense to me that less refining capacity would cause a shortage in the raw product. Believe I heard that our refining capacity went down by about 25% and our drilling/pumping capacity went down by about 6%.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I filled up yesterday morning at $2.529 and when I got off work it was $2.779 . This is bull, everbody should not buy gas for one day and see what would happen.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Following is text from an email that's been circulating in our area for several days. Don't know how effective it woud be but it seems like it would be worth a try. Don't buy gas on Sept. 1st.

Wendy

"IT HAS BEEN CALCULATED THAT IF EVERYONE IN THE UNITED STATES AND CANADA DID NOT PURCHASE A DROP OF GASOLINE FOR ONE DAY AND ALL AT THE SAME TIME, THE OIL COMPANIES WOULD CHOKE ON THEIR STOCKPILES.

AT THE SAME TIME IT WOULD HIT THE ENTIRE INDUSTRY WITH A NET LOSS OF OVER 4.6 BILLION DOLLARS WHICH AFFECTS THE BOTTOM LINES OF THE OIL COMPANIES.

THEREFORE SEPTEMBER 1st HAS BEEN FORMALLY DECLARED THE PEOPLE OF THESE TWONATIONS SHOULD NOT BUY A SINGLE DROP OF GASOLINE THAT DAY.

THE ONLY WAY THIS CAN BE DONE IS IF YOU FORWARD THIS E-MAIL TO AS MANY
PEOPLE AS YOU CAN AND AS QUICKLY AS YOU CAN TO GET THE WORD OUT.

WAITING ON THE GOVERNMENT TO STEP IN AND CONTROL THE PRICES IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REDUCTION AND CONTROL IN PRICES THAT THE ARAB NATIONS PROMISED TWO WEEKS AGO?

REMEMBER ONE THING, NOT ONLY IS THE PRICE OF GASOLINE GOING UP BUT AT THE SAME TIME AIRLINES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES, TRUCKING COMPANIES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES WHICH EFFECTS PRICES ON EVERYTHING THAT IS SHIPPED. THINGS LIKE FOOD, CLOTHING, BUILDING MATERIALS, MEDICAL SUPPLIES ETC. WHO PAYS IN THE END? WE DO!

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE. IF THEY DON'T GET THE MESSAGE AFTER ONE DAY, WE WILL DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN.

SO DO YOUR PART AND SPREAD THE WORD. FORWARD THIS EMAIL TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW. MARK YOUR CALENDARS AND MAKE SEPTEMBER 1ST A DAY THAT THE CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES AND CANADA SAY "ENOUGH IS ENOUGH"


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think that e-mail has been circulating around in some form since 1973, you know the old chain letters.









When we left this morning for the funeral the Citgo station on the corner was $2.59. We came home this afternoon it was $2.85.























We are fast approaching the break even point of $3.27 per gallon.









I knew I sould have filled my truck up this morning!

Hapy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Highlander, what do you mean 'break point'? Did I miss somenting?

Regarding the e-mail, if it really did affect the bottome line, who do you think will make up the difference? It isn't coming out of their reserve cash I can tell you that.

Also, "...RAISE THEIR PRICES WHICH EFFECTS PRICES ON EVERYTHING THAT IS SHIPPED." should be "...RAISE THEIR PRICES WHICH [A]FFECTS PRICES ON EVERYTHING THAT IS SHIPPED". Sorry, I couln't resist. Fingernails on the chaulk board, etc.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BBB.....1973 Prices adjusted to 2005 inflationary dollars!

Sorry, the number just keeps sticking in my head. Just a small reminder that we have not equaled (yet) the crisis of the early 1970's.

I just went and filled the truck up $2.71 at a local "Wholesale" club that sells roughly $.05 lower that local stations.

Here comes "Hyperinflation"!!!!!! Everyone get out their old Economics Text Books.









Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mollyp said:


> Following is text from an email that's been circulating in our area for several days. ... Don't buy gas on Sept. 1st.


Anytime you come across an email encouraging you to forward it to everyone you know, you should check snopes.com to see if it is an urban legend (or worse).

As you'll see by clicking here, this one has been around since 1999. The essential fallacy is that the gasoline you don't buy today will have to be purchased tomorrow, so a one day shift has no effect on the oil market.

Ed


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

$2.45 this morning
$2.69 this afternoon.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

The "cheapo" gas station in my town actually close yesterday.

There is a big sign out front stating that the owner couldn't afford the new, higher prices.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Up 30 cents today here...$2.80 gallon.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

try $2.89 for reg unleaded yesterday afternoon, unacal 76









darrel


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Virginia, which is usually regarded as one of the cheaper gas states, saw prices top $3.00 per gallon this morning for regular unleaded.

My wife and I will be sitting down tonight to rework our family budget to adjust for the ridiculous increase in gas prices. It just seems ridiculous to me that we are having to spend this much on gas. Makes you wonder when it will stop!

And while I'm on my box, where are all the countries offering humanitarian relief to US!!! We have an entire city underwater with hundreds of thousands of people homeless, without electricity, water, food, and no hope for returning to their homes for quite some time. You know we supply aid and support to just about everybody that is devastated by a disaster, natural or otherwise. It would just be nice to get some help in return!

Off box, we return you to your regularly scheduled thread!

Jason


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Virginia, which is usually regarded as one of the cheaper gas states, saw prices top $3.00 per gallon this morning for regular unleaded.
> 
> My wife and I will be sitting down tonight to rework our family budget to adjust for the ridiculous increase in gas prices. It just seems ridiculous to me that we are having to spend this much on gas. Makes you wonder when it will stop!
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. When I think about the money that is being spent helping other countries and then realize what these people will have to go through it makes me sick. I had extensive damage to my home from hurricane Alex last year and it took over 9 months to get it settled with flood insurance and I am one of the lucky ones. Some friends are still fighting for claims from 2 years ago. The system is broken and needs to be fixed. Pray for those people. They'll need all the help they can get.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is there room on the box?

Where are all the countries that rushed to Indonesia. Where are the companies that sent water and supplies? I see people wandering, no food , no water, stranded where they are and no airlifted supplies. It is an overwhelming job to say the least, but it did seem like it happened faster in Indonesia.

I cannot even begin to imagine being told I cannot go home for months and then there really is nothing to go home to. The devastation is numbing.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

<sarcasm>I'm sure the UN is a behive of activity as they begin to coordinate the worldwide relief effort. The media will surely be picking up on pictures of sacks of wheat marked "France" being unloaded at the docks.</sarcasm>

I have about 8 weeks of leave stashed away and was thinking of loading up my tractor and heading south to help. Will probably call the local Red Cross this morning to see what is most needed. Suspect the answer is $$$$'s. And, I will be happy to fork over a goodly amount of that.

If there are any outbackers out there that need a free place to stay, I have a 5 bedroom house with 4 of the bedrooms unoccupied.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> My wife and I will be sitting down tonight to rework our family budget to adjust for the ridiculous increase in gas prices. It just seems ridiculous to me that we are having to spend this much on gas. Makes you wonder when it will stop!
> 
> Jason
> [snapback]52723[/snapback]​


Mid Michigan

$2.80 Sunday
$3.00 Yesterday
$3.20 Today!!

We will be reworking the budget, also. Together DW and I put in excess of 1000 miles a week on the vehicles. I can see right now we have to make some drastic changes.

We both agreed we will NOT give up our remaining camping trips, though!! Some things are sacred!

-Matt


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

<stepping back on box>

How about the next time France gets in a "little" squabble we just leave them to fend for themselves, which will last all of two minutes before they come begging for help! Then we'll give it to them and go through all this again the next time we need their support.

I agree with John, as soon as the Tsunami hit, it seemed like relief was planned and on the way within hours of the disaster. I do not want to sound as if I am complaining about the support they received from us or anyone else. I think the most powerful country in the world should assist others, I just would like to see the favor reciprocated on ocassion.

It just seems we get zero support from our "allies" and good buddies at the U.N., but when someone else needs something they come running to us first.

At this point your not helping the U.S., your helping people, hungry, dirty, distraught people. It just isn't right.

I'm gonna stop because, well, this just isn't right!

<off box>

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jason,
Done much volunteering in the community? You can put your heart for years into it and then one day your neighbor is banging on your door telling you to cut your only shade tree down because it interferes with his view. Favor matching is not for the self-centered.

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or to be told you re a bad Fireman because you would not stand in 6 in of water and plug in a sump pump in a basement that has a dirt floor and nothing on it getting wet.









We shut our horns and sirens off from 10 pm to 7 am so now no one knows you went out 3 times at night. Yet you are told that all you do is hang at the firehouse and drink.

Another hijack....I feel better now.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Or being told that "You crazy fireman drive you trucks too fast" and then they complain that it takes you too long to get to their house that is 7 miles from the firehouse and there is 28" of snow on the roads!!!!!

I will stop now before I go into a rant........

Gary


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Virginia, which is usually regarded as one of the cheaper gas states, saw prices top $3.00 per gallon this morning for regular unleaded.
> 
> My wife and I will be sitting down tonight to rework our family budget to adjust for the ridiculous increase in gas prices. It just seems ridiculous to me that we are having to spend this much on gas. Makes you wonder when it will stop!
> 
> ...


My buddy and I just did the conversion this AM about gas prices up here:

1.20 / litre (in Toronto) * 3.78 l / US gallon * 0.84 (today's exchange) = $3.81 US / gallon.

In Winnipeg, we are running 1.089 / litre so that's $3.46 US / gallon.

As for your soapbox, maybe I can say this because Canada has already offered assistance to the US, and I quote our local newspaper:

*Manitobans were quick yesterday to respond to the Hurricane Katrina disaster, sending thousands of dollars to relief agencies.

Mennonite Disaster Service had received about $3,000 in credit card donations by mid-afternoon yesterday, with many more callers saying they planned to mail a cheque, administrative co-ordinator Lois Nickel said.

"The phone has been ringing fairly steadily," she said.

The Jewish Federation of Winnipeg and the Canadian Red Cross are among other local offices accepting donations to help the hurricane victims.

Premier Gary Doer wrote Prime Minister Paul Martin yesterday saying the Manitoba government wants to be part of any Canadian hurricane relief effort.

Manitoba Hydro has workers ready and willing to head south to help restore electricity.
The province also has many transportation, Emergency Measures Organization and other officials with expertise in water, flooding and other relief issues, Deputy Premier Rosann Wowchuk said.*

But anyways, here goes:

The tsunami that hit south Asia affected millions of the POOREST people in the world. You just can't compare..... They don't have a national guard with helicopters to rescue people from rooftops - many people don't even HAVE rooftops. They don't have a "Superdome" for 10,000+ people to seek out shelter. They didn't have any warning so that 80% of the population could be evacuated. Those people were caught so totally off guard and the destruction was spread over so many thousands of miles that it did indeed take an international effort to help those people.

The US isn't a poor country, like Canada, and that's why we are the ones who normally offer the assistance rather than receive.

With that said, however, I do hope that countries (especially Canada since we are so close geographically and economically) offer some assistance.... It's just NOT right to not help out people in desperate need.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Montreal beat them all today:

$1.34 / litre * 3.78 l / US gallon * 0.84 (today's exchange) = $4.25 US / gallon.

At this price my burb will drink around 150$ CDN









i think my pontiac sunfire and my motorcycle will get more mileage this fall!









here is a link (in french but not from france!)

montreal gas price


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

May not be too long when we look back at under $3 gas as a bargain. According to Money/CNN, we can expect $4 gas....

Looks like Russia has offered assistance. Good for them! Definitly a nice gesture.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

That is scary VDUB!!
















Greg,

I hope you understand, I'm not referring to every country and I certainly understand why there was such an outpouring of relief for the Tsunami victims. It would just be nice to see more than just your neighbor offering help.

But like BBB said, we probably can't expect the 'favor matching' from some folks.

Jason


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

gregjoyal,

I agree that you cannot compare the disasters. I think we are simply wanting the gesture of help and not the help itself. At least that is what I would like to see. Just a simple "Hey America" we are here for you if you need anything, just let us know.

Please pray for those folks down south because they need it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jason,

Can't help but ask: what is scary and yucky? That Russia offered aid to Katrina's victims? I don't follow.

Bill


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> That is scary VDUB!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to offend anyone, and I certainly agree that it's an absolutely terrible situation down there. I just felt the need to say why that tsunami was such an international incident and Katrina in the southern US isn't viewed that way (right or wrong).

Of course, people/countries/companies should be offering assistance and I find it absolutely appalling that the airlines stopped flying out of the New Orleans airport (Louis Armstrong??) so early on Sunday morning because they wouldn't 'fly people in.' Duh. They left so many people stranded... It's disgusting.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

here is a link for the canadians who wants to help:

Canadian red cross / katrina

i heard on radio that many families won't be able to come back home before christmas.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Some of you need to put a little more thought into this whole gas pricing thing and then picture them laughing their butts off at us while we groan about the prices. When you add everything up with with Katrina and factor in the prices we were already paying and then look at the billions of dollars going to other countries we'll be lucky if it's not $5.00 a gallon. Our foreign policy sucks I don't care what anyone says...


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Can't help but ask: what is scary and yucky? That Russia offered aid to Katrina's victims? I don't follow.
> 
> ...


The cost of fuel going up to $4 a gallon is what I found scary and yucky!

Jason


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

$2.59 this morning
$3.09 at lunch time.

*YIKES*

I did hear on the radio that Germany was sending assistance. They also mentioned (tongue in cheek) that Mexico was sending 2 million workers to help rebuild. They mentioned that the Mexican workers were experienced at walking in waste high water.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Jason,
> ...


Is is going to come down to "Wants and Needs"

Our Foreign Policy does suck!

Tim


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

My husband called me this afternoon and informed me that at the Caseys Station in town here, North of Kansas City the price was at $3.09. They are the cheapest place in town by $.02. Yesterday I paid 2.65. I remember the price being 1.79 and thinking that was a lousy price.

Nancy


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Filled up less than an hour ago for $3.11 per gallon! I'm just south of Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well my fuel tank is setting a little under half, so that's about 24 gallons shy of full. Guess I should have filled up yesterday. The local Flying J has diesel at $2.99 so that's "only" a dime increase from last week.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

OK. I agree, scary and







it is.

BTW, saw diesel this morning in Monroe, MI for $2.57 at the TA Truck Stop at the Dixie Hwy. Exit (Exit #15 on I-75) but that was at 5 AM. By now, it's probably $3.57

Bill


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I just filled up (diesel) for 2.68 (was 2.49 at the same station last Friday)

For the first time, in a long time, diesel is cheaper than gas in my neck of NJ.

A few weeks ago, there was severe flooding in the area in Germany where my main factory is located. At the time, my office donated 25K to the Rotes Kreuz (germany's "Red Cross") We just recieved an interoffice e-mail that our headquaters in Germany just donated 125K to the US Red Cross.

If everyone remembers correctly, it took the "world" a few days to "step up to the plate" after the Sunami last year. I'm sure the world will do the same again for us, I'm just afraid the donations won't be "sensational" enough news for CNN and others to report on it


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Just goes to show that people will help others across national boundaries if they have the means to do so. Global media puts disasters on TVs across the world. Realize that the most unfortunate people on the planet are in a struggle every day just to survive and are in no position to assist others. The fact that capable countries are providing support is a good thing.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade here, but let's be serious for a second here.

The entire City of New Orleans is currently being evacuated! That's a city of over 450,000 people. These folks have lost everything. What wasn't destroyed by Katrina, will be destroyed by further weather, and flooding over the next 12 to 16 weeks, which is when officials are predicting folks will begin to be able to return. Compared to this, paying more for a gallon of gas is small potato's.

As far as aid from the rest of the world is concerned, it will come, as it already has started to come.

In the fire service, we have a saying, no matter how bad a day your having, someone out there is having a worse one.

Ok, I'm off my soap box now.

Tim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree completely with hatcity! We gotta be grateful for what we have. I am concerned about these things:
-We have the greatest/most powerful/well equipped company ON THE PLANET. I simply do NOT see why 2 days after the aftermath that there are STILL people needing so much. I understand the magnitude is overwhelming, but I also understand that today I saw a picture of a woman crying. BEside her was the wrapped body of her "significant other". It was a man who had lung cancer. She said they coulnd't afford to leave before the storm. He was on supplemental oxygen at home. His o2 ran out....he died. Not from the storm, but from a lack of oxygen. IN our modernized world?? HOW?/ sorry, I do NOT understand. 
-I do not understand: did people ASK to be evacuated before the storm?? and nobody, even our government helped?? if people asked to be evacuated and nobody helped them, then we should bow our heads in shame. These are PEOPLE, maybe poor and misfortunate and unable to make decisions to get themselves out, but there were DAYS! 
I live in tornados here in Tennessee. They take you by surprise and leave your with nothing but kitchen cabinets still standing. I wished we had DAYS to prepare.
Those are my thoughts, I realize it hijacked the gas thread, but following on hatcity's post, it seemed appropriate. Now, back to your regualar scheduled thread.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I paid $3.19 six miles from home while it was $3.48 a mile from here. Looks like the gouging has begun. I like your spirit, vdub, and your desire to give up your leave to help out. Super nice offer of a place to stay, too. I'm praying for the victims, their families wherever they may be and all who are working to save, restore, etc. In my family, we have a motto, "We share everything." We are sharing in their pain from a distance but can share financially and prayerfully if in no other way. Maybe Outbackers.com should take up a collection and we can "share" together!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe all of us are, in our own way, grieving over this national tragedy. It will be a long haul before things are back to normal. In order to talk about things more pleasant, keep the atmosphere upbeat, and focus on camping, the mods have decided to close this thread. Thanks, vw


----------

